

Fixing Technology "Meetups" (Chicago and Elsewhere) - bmaier
http://hypertextnotes.com/2008/02/22/fixing-technology-meetups/

======
pchristensen
RSVP'ed!

~~~
bmaier
Cool, I will keep you updated. Did you end up going to TechCocktail last
night?

~~~
pchristensen
Yep, I commented on your post. EDIT: Um, I mean I didn't comment, I emailed
you.

